# كيف تخرج السي دي من الجهاز عندما يكون مطفأ



## noraa (18 مايو 2008)

اليوم عندما كنت اتصفح بعض المواقع 
هوا لو الجهاز مغلق وداخله اسطوانه وحضرتك عايز تطلع الاسطوانه من غير
ماتشغل الجهاز

بجانب  مفتاح  التشغيل الخاص بالسى دى روم  يوجد ثقب
 استخدم  قطعةمن  الصلب  مثل  بنسة الشعر  الابرة  الخياطة 
ثم  قوم  بالضغط وادخال القطعة المعدنية   الصلبة حتى  تقوم بفتح القفل  سوف تلاحظ  ان هناك مقاومة خفيفة  لكن  ستسمع  صوت القفل  وهو يفتح 
ستلاحظ خروج جزء من السى دى توقف عن الضغط  عندما  ترى  هذة  الجزء قد ظهر نقوم  بسحب الغطاء الخارجى للسى دى  سوف يفتح السى دى وبهذا نكون  قد انتهينا  وعند  قفل السى دى  نضغط  بيدينا  ضغطة بسيطة


----------



## maro-bmw (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تخرج السي دي من الجهاز عندما يكون مطفأ*

الف الف شكر
فعلا معلومة جديدة.ربنا يباركك


----------



## sabahalbazi (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تخرج السي دي من الجهاز عندما يكون مطفأ*

معلومة مفيدة فعلا . شكرا لك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## roven (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً يا نورا


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا اكتير على ها المعلومة*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (12 فبراير 2009)

معلومة مفيدة فعلا . شكرا لك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا لك


----------



## حاج ماهر (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكى نورا

بس مفيش جنب زرار السى دى اى ثقب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع بجد
شكرا على المعلومه يا نورا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

